# Paint Question



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Can someone suggest a color and brand of red paint for the Santa Fe 360. I tried a touch up with Testers metallic red. It was close but it shows up too much. The silver worked out fine and is hardly noticeable. I have two that I am working on and they both have a lot of small paint spots worn off in the red area.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

PortLines sells both a 1oz bottle and an 11oz spray can custom matched to the 360 Santa Fe red. Look in the AF Parts section.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought a small can of NP light green paint from PortLines, and it failed to dry.. Don't know what happened.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*paint*

OK thanks for info. Bought Royal blue paint from Portlines but I have not used it yet


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

*REaint*

I see by your profile you joined within the past year. I don't know how much experience you have, so no disrespect intended - but touching up original Flyer usually decreases their value.

They're your's - do what you want. Just sayin'...

...Tim


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*value*

Bought them to run them so while value is important I rather see them running around the track without the nicks and gouges. 
A lot of the engines I buy are in really bad cosmetic shape and not running right or not at all. Only repainted one whole engine that was really bad. Most others I just touch up a bit or clean and leave as is. I am aware of value but I have fun repairing, cleaning and bringing back to decent shape. Probably leaving collection to grandchildren anyhow.


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

You're having fun! That's what it's all about. And it sounds like what you are buying is low in value anyway due to condition. So if you can clean them up and make them presentable for your purposes, why not.

If you have plans to leave them with grand-kids some day, perhaps get them involved with you now, so they have the memories to associate with the trains. It's all good.

...Tim


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I buy AF to run, so perfect specimens are of no real interest to me. I buy a lot of beat up stuff to repair and started to do some repaints. So go for it and have some fun.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

